# Prayers Please



## jf111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Asking for prayers - my sweet dad suddenly passed away. He was only 74 and an amazingly strong man.  Thank you-


----------



## dusty (May 1, 2012)

prayers for you and your family......


----------



## Paymaster (May 1, 2012)

My Condolences. My Prayers are added for you and your family.


----------



## georgia357 (May 1, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2012)

very sorry, prayers sent.


----------



## BrettJ (May 1, 2012)

I cannot imagine the sense of loss and pain you feel.  I still have both of my parent and we have always been very close.  My heart goes out to you and my prayers go up for you.


----------



## CAL90 (May 1, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 1, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## speedcop (May 1, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 1, 2012)

Lot my Dad nine years ago at age 73. I know the emptiness. Prayers being sent for U & your family.


----------



## love the woods (May 7, 2012)

prayers sent to you, and your family.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss...........Praying for you and your family...........


----------



## auriness (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry for you loss. I lost my Dad and best friend 5 years ago. Prayers are sent for you.


----------



## golffreak (May 13, 2012)

Prayers sent. God Bless.


----------



## stumpy1 (May 22, 2012)

we will be praying for you and yours
Stumpy1


----------



## jf111 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the prayers.  It seems that it gets a bit easier, than harder.  I am told this is normal - like waves the pain will come and go.  With the holidays coming, I am worried about my mom.  It will be hard for our whole family, but especially her.  I miss my daddy though.  I think that I will never truly get over it.   Thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 26, 2012)

Prayers to you family.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 26, 2012)

Hate to hear this... prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 26, 2012)

I Prayed for you and your family.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that, prayers are sent. Find peace and comfort in the Lord


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry for your great loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## jagman (Oct 28, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

Man that's tough, prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayers Lifted for you and your family. God is always listening.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers said and turn to God for comfort and support.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2012)

My Prayers are being sent for your entire family during this tragic time.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

